# A well-earned rest at the Bridge for Toby....



## gentle giants (Nov 24, 2008)

I know several of you have read about my most elderly rescue bunny, Toby, and all the struggles I went through getting him well again after the neglect he had had at his former home. Yesterday, my family and I came home from an overnight trip to visit family, and I found Toby in his pen very weak and having difficulty breathing. I called the vet and took him in on an emergency basis (this was 9 at night) and we x-rayed his lungs, which were clear, tested his urine and found infection there. The vet gave him iv fluids and antibotics for him. 

Unfortunatly, Toby went into arrest on the drive home, and passed away. He was seven years old, and had lived a life full of sadness. I believe that he was happier in the few months he was with me, and he and Max, who were bonded, seemed to be very happy together. It makes me so sad, though, that I never once saw him binky. He didn't seem to know how. 

I let Max see his body for a few minutes, so he could say goodbye and understand why his friend didn't come back. I think that was the hardest part of all, to see Max try to paw at him and groom him and get no response. I didn't leave Toby with Max for as long as I had planned to, because Max got very upset and was huddling in the corner and stamping his foot. Max is calmer now....but quieter than normal. 

Rest in peace, old man, you deserve it. 

:rip::in tears:


----------



## naturestee (Nov 24, 2008)

:sad:

I hate people. He deserved so much more.

At least you were able to show him the good life before he passed.

:hug:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 24, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about this... I bet he was happy with you, despite his lack of binkies. You were his safe place.

Rest in peace, Toby :rainbow:


----------



## Flashy (Nov 25, 2008)

He knew love for the last part of his life, and for that he was very lucky.

I'm so sorry his end was so soon after his arrival, but he truly was lucky to have found you.

Binky free Toby.


----------



## EileenH (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't do as many rescues as you guys do, but I know with the few that I have done, that I have made a difference. Tony knew love, and passed away knowing he had a family, and bunny friends, that loved him and that he mattered to.

Sleep tight, Tony:hearts


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 25, 2008)

*EileenH wrote: *


> I don't do as many rescues as you guys do, but I know with the few that I have done, that I have made a difference. Tony knew love, and passed away knowing he had a family, and bunny friends, that loved him and that he mattered to.
> 
> Sleep tight, Tony:hearts


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 25, 2008)

A child with no place to call home. A human who's neglected and lonely, and no one cares to listen. A battered woman, baby, struggling to find an ounce of love, someone who truly cares... ? maybe another person to put their arm around her shoulder and soothe her biggest fears and worries, help "them" overcome the nightmares.

*********

Toby in his middle-aged years with neglect in his past, 

AND still approaching sr. citizen club status!, had the love you unconditionally gave him. You cared, GG. 

Made a difference. Sought out vet care. 

Let him have a furry friend.

Provided love, :hearts:bunnyangel:


----------



## JimD (Nov 25, 2008)

i'm so sorry 

...binkie free Toby

ray::rainbow:


----------



## lilbitsmom (Nov 25, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss! At least Toby now will never, ever know anything but love and kindness! You were wonderful to care for him so deeply in his last few months of life.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you so much for giving Toby love, family and friends. Even though it was for a short time, he knew what it was to be cherished. I'm so sorry for your loss.

Binky-free and strong, Toby!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 25, 2008)

I am so sorry for Toby's passing.

Like the others have said, he may have known a past life of sorrow, but he also knew what it was like to be loved. He knew from you that not all people are bad. 

Binky free Toby!


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh, poor little guy. I am so very sorry. At least he was with those that loved him, and he knew love at last.

How is Max doing?

God Bless, little Toby 

Jan


----------



## myheart (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank goodness that Toby found his way to you so he could have some peace in his life.

Thank you so much, Gentle Giants,for bringing him into the forum and allowing us all the chance to get to know Toby. Thanks most of all for opening your door and your heart to Toby when he needed love the most.

ray:Binky free and in Peace Toby

myheart


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry, GG. You gave him so much love and care, and yet he couldn't get over his previous mistreatment. He does deserve to binky free now, and remember that i your short time with him, you gave him everything he could hope for and more. Hugs to you and nose rubs to Max.

Binky free, Toby. You left the one person and bunny who cared about you too soon, and they miss you.
:rainbow:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 27, 2008)

That's so incredibly sad  Poor Toby. I had to go cuddle Phoebe Mae... bunnies are so at the mercy of their owners, they don't get any say in who takes them home. Binky free, dear Toby!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 1, 2008)

So very sorry that you lost Toby, but at least you took great care of him and gave him the love and dignity that he never had before you. All we can do is take care and give love to our rescues and mourn their passing no matter how long or short we were blessed by their presence.


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks, guys. I jsut wish it had been a little longer, is all... It was so amazing to see the change in him from the time that he came to me and started getting attention again. When he came here, all he did was huddle in the corner, he would only come to me for feeding time. After bonding with Max though, he started begging for pets, and would come running whenever he saw me. It was so wonderful to see him blossom that way, only to lose him.


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh that's sad..

I know what you mean 

he's just starting to come out of his shell and he never got a chance to show his real self..
still it's better to have had that brief time of his feeling better 

but it makes it harder for you and Max

I'm really sorry...


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 5, 2008)

i hope tht max is doing okay..

Im sorry for your loss

x


----------

